# After the A7RII, What does the 5D4/X need to have?



## RLPhoto (Aug 6, 2015)

So, I'm probably going to purchase a A7RII but I'm still looking forward to the 5D4. If canon still puts a decent product, I could be swayed to hold off my purchase of the A7RII for native mount lenses/flashes. 

This is what I'd like to see.

1. 32mp or higher MP with improved IQ.
2. AF & Metering improvements from the 7D2
3. ALL Crosstype AF
4. Fixed Blinking AF point fix.
5. 1/250th Sync Speed bump.
6. Dual CF
7. 7 FPS
8. Dual Pixel AF
9. 4K Video with S-log of some sort.
10. Touchscreen
11. RAW 1080P if possible.
12. Built-in RT flash controller.
13. Peaking and Zebra
14. USB Type-C/3.0
15. 3499$ or Less at launch.


----------



## 3kramd5 (Aug 6, 2015)

I own an a7r2, but I'm still looking forward to the 5D4 

1. 32mp or higher MP with improved IQ. *Doesn't need to be that high for me. I'd prefer higher framerates*
2. AF & Metering improvements from the 7D2 *yes*
3. ALL Crosstype AF *yes*
4. Fixed Blinking AF point fix. *yes*
5. 1/250th Sync Speed bump. *yes*
6. Dual CF *yes, preferably CFAST*
7. 7 FPS *10FPS*
8. Dual Pixel AF *unless it's been heavily refined, I don't care*
9. 4K Video with S-log of some sort. *don't care*
10. Touchscreen *don't care, but if DPAF is included, this should be too*
11. RAW 1080P if possible. *don't care*
12. Built-in RT flash controller. *yes*
13. Peaking and Zebra *yes*
14. USB Type-C/3.0 *yes*
15. 3499$ or Less at launch. *yes*
[/quote]


----------



## benperrin (Aug 7, 2015)

RLPhoto said:


> So, I'm probably going to purchase a A7RII but I'm still looking forward to the 5D4. If canon still puts a decent product, I could be swayed to hold off my purchase of the A7RII for native mount lenses/flashes.
> 
> This is what I'd like to see.
> 
> ...



This is my take. I'd love to see them add a swivel screen. I really hope that this is the camera that puts Canon bodies back in front.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Aug 7, 2015)

I'm looking for better high ISO. The 5D MK III is already better than the A7R II, another stop would be great. 

I'd also like the red AF points. 

The 21 mp sensor is fine with me.

I would not buy it if it had cfast, that would be a huge mistake. cfast is for video cameras more than still cameras.

I could care less about fps, one shot does it for me.

I would like fast AF in liveview, perhaps as in dual pixel.

If I thought the A7R II was better, I'd get one, but the poor high ISO performance is the first issue.

I have touch screen on my G1X, its pretty much worthless.


The more I think about it, the more I think my MK III is still pretty good.


----------



## Deleted member 91053 (Aug 10, 2015)

Just a little more than the Mk3 already has + delete video functions.


----------



## dak723 (Aug 11, 2015)

The A7R II is irrelevant. I would not consider it as competition to the Canon 5D4 for me personally. Not impressed with the Sony color and tone curves. Those are far more important than the extra DR which was not noticeable in any of the pics I took with some other A7 models. I like the look of the Canon pics. All I want is that Canon does not mess with that look in future models.


----------



## Zv (Aug 11, 2015)

RLPhoto said:


> 1. *32mp* or higher MP with improved IQ. *Can't see this happening with the 5DSr already on the scene*
> 2. AF & Metering improvements from the 7D2. *Yup more than likely if not better*
> 3. ALL Crosstype AF *Yup we all want this*
> 4. Fixed Blinking AF point fix. *Sure*
> ...


----------



## Eldar (Aug 11, 2015)

The more interesting question is in my view; After the 5DS/R, What does the 5D4/X need to have?

After all the initial praise for the A7RII, I believe I have seen enough issues reported to drop it for good. Whereas the 5DSR is impressing me every day. 

For me to get a 5D4/X, it must give me a significant improvement in high ISO, interchangeable focusing screens (or something else to improve manual focus with fast lenses), small bump in resolution (24-28MP), improved AF and a few more. But I believe I will be more tempted towards the 1DX-II .... Time will show ...


----------



## Boromir883 (Aug 11, 2015)

RLPhoto said:


> So, I'm probably going to purchase a A7RII but I'm still looking forward to the 5D4. If canon still puts a decent product, I could be swayed to hold off my purchase of the A7RII for native mount lenses/flashes.
> 
> This is what I'd like to see.
> 
> ...


----------



## zim (Aug 11, 2015)

I expect the 5div to simply be a high ISO version of the 5ds, with a 24-28 sensor fine random noise no banding at high ISO and 7 fps. In all other matters the same as 5ds


----------



## Zv (Aug 11, 2015)

zim said:


> I expect the 5div to simply be a high ISO version of the 5ds, with a 24-28 sensor fine random noise no banding at high ISO and 7 fps. In all other matters the same as 5ds



We all know this but still we dream wild dreams of DPAF and touchscreens! What you described is probably what they'll throw out and we'll go through the same motions we did last time! 

On paper it will probably look crap but as usual it will be a workhorse for many a good photographer! Here's to one more megapixel and one more FPS. They might as well release it tomorrow!! 

<pessimistic mode>


----------



## asmundma (Aug 11, 2015)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> I'm looking for better high ISO. The 5D MK III is already better than the A7R II, another stop would be great.
> 
> I'd also like the red AF points.
> 
> ...




I have both 5D3 and A7R ii. Where did you learn that 5D3 is better in ISO, then A7R ii ?


----------



## gggplaya (Aug 11, 2015)

All i want to see are:

1. IBIS, if pentax can do it, then so can canon. 
2. 4k video
3. Better dynamic range, doesn't have to match the sony, but 13+ev would be nice.

That's really it.


----------



## zim (Aug 11, 2015)

Zv said:


> zim said:
> 
> 
> > I expect the 5div to simply be a high ISO version of the 5ds, with a 24-28 sensor fine random noise no banding at high ISO and 7 fps. In all other matters the same as 5ds
> ...


I wasn't being pessimistic. If there was just one thing to improve on an already amazing camera for me it would be high ISO noise and banding. Canon have proven they can do this with the s and sr, tinker around the edges with bits and bobs but that's the core improvement for me to finally get back to FF


----------



## Zv (Aug 12, 2015)

zim said:


> Zv said:
> 
> 
> > zim said:
> ...



You mistook my humor - it was I who was in pessimistic mode! I'm feeling much better after some sleep! Bring on the Mark IV! Yay!


----------



## Maiaibing (Aug 14, 2015)

RLPhoto said:


> So, I'm probably going to purchase a A7RII but I'm still looking forward to the 5D4. If canon still puts a decent product, I could be swayed to hold off my purchase of the A7RII for native mount lenses/flashes.
> 
> This is what I'd like to see.



1. 32mp or higher MP with improved IQ.
Yes.

2. AF & Metering improvements from the 7D2
No. 5DS/R is better. Canon is far behind with AF software such as eye focus etc. Also, bad joke if Canon - again - does not provide focus point directed light metering.

3. ALL Crosstype AF
Not happening. Not needed. Better five double cross type like 6D with better spread. Rest is icing on the cake.

4. Fixed Blinking AF point fix.
Done.

5. 1/250th Sync Speed bump.
Yes.

6. Dual CF
SD faster, better, cheaper now. Combo best solution.

7. 7 FPS
Yes.

8. Dual Pixel AF
? No 5DS/R better (+ see above).

10. Touchscreen
Yes.

13. Peaking and Zebra
Yes.

14. USB Type-C/3.0
Yes.

15. 3499$ or Less at launch.
LOL...! Not if Canon delivers the above.

We also need a launch this year.


----------



## Maiaibing (Aug 14, 2015)

Eldar said:


> After all the initial praise for the A7RII, I believe I have seen enough issues reported to drop it for good. Whereas the 5DSR is impressing me every day.



A7RII still impresses me a lot. But sadly its not going to work for me either.

Agree the 5DS/R is looking better as we see the results it can achieve. 5DS is now under 2.950$. That's a lot more camera for the money than initially. Why anyone is still considering a 5DIII is beyond me.


----------



## Random Orbits (Aug 14, 2015)

Maiaibing said:


> Eldar said:
> 
> 
> > After all the initial praise for the A7RII, I believe I have seen enough issues reported to drop it for good. Whereas the 5DSR is impressing me every day.
> ...



$1000 difference is a big reason why.


----------



## Maiaibing (Aug 14, 2015)

Random Orbits said:


> Maiaibing said:
> 
> 
> > Eldar said:
> ...



No, because if money is an issue you would have to have some very, very specific needs not to get the 6D instead of the 5DIII.


----------



## Random Orbits (Aug 14, 2015)

Maiaibing said:


> Random Orbits said:
> 
> 
> > Maiaibing said:
> ...



... Like AF, dual cards, etc. Although I don't think that the large AF difference is a "specific" need. It was a big reason why I moved from the 5DII.


----------



## bmwzimmer (Aug 14, 2015)

I would love to see a brand new Hybrid Viewfinder that is both optical in the center of the viewfinder and Electronic on the slide showing Histogram information or whatever.
It would be the best of both worlds.


----------



## Chuck Alaimo (Aug 14, 2015)

So, I had to check the date on this post to make sure it was actually posted after the 5ds/r arrived. Ok, here is my take

1. 32mp or higher MP with improved IQ. unless they are dropping the 5ds/r line, this won't be a big mp camera - my guess is it'll be 24-28mp. 
2. AF & Metering improvements from the 7D2
3. ALL Crosstype AF
4. Fixed Blinking AF point fix.
5. 1/250th Sync Speed bump. hopeful, but doubt it
6. Dual CFlook to the 5ds/r, it has cf and sd, so shall the 5d4
7. 7 FPS thinking this may be up a bit more, only because it kind needs to have a fast frame rate to set it apart from the 5ds
8. Dual Pixel AF
9. 4K Video with S-log of some sort.fine if it has it but personally don't care
10. Touchscreen
11. RAW 1080P if possible.  same as the 4k thing, don't care
12. Built-in RT flash controller. Strongly doubt it
13. Peaking and Zebra to show how much i care about this ...so peaking and zebra's...is that like being on LSD at the zoo? lol, not a video guy so no clue what these things even are....lol
14. USB Type-C/3.0
15. 3499$ or Less at launch. reasonable, give or take

to those who want the 5d4 to have lower frame rate and higher mp's, seriously go rent a 5ds/r. If you want res, and quality, that's the beast for it. pushing the 5d4 over 30 mp's just doesn't make sense with the 5ds on the scene. The 5d4 will way more than likely continue on as the general purpose body. 




Zv said:


> zim said:
> 
> 
> > I expect the 5div to simply be a high ISO version of the 5ds, with a 24-28 sensor fine random noise no banding at high ISO and 7 fps. In all other matters the same as 5ds
> ...



no pessimism, that is what will more than likely happen as there isn't much room for this to be a monster on the spec sheet.


I will say this, canon is making my plans difficult. LOL, after renting a 5ds I can say i really really like that camera. Before using it I thought, that's way too much for what I do (weddings), the 5d4 is gonna be the thing I need. But, as it stands, I don't need frame rate, I'd love a bit more high ISO quality, but, for the shots where it really matters (big prints or just wow that's awesome shots) - those will be with more controlled lighting anyway.

So for me, I don't need the super crazy fps, and unless something drastically changes - it looks as though the combo of a 5d3 and a 5ds will be my future setup (would be already but decided to invest in a iMac first). Yes, down the road when my 5d3 has more clicks on it, i may replace it with a 5d4 but I am highly doubtful I will be anywhere near an early adopter of it.


----------



## pedro (Aug 14, 2015)

24 MP max, half a stop to a stop better high ISO


----------



## ChristopherMarkPerez (Aug 14, 2015)

Well, Canon has already lost me over to Sony. To win me back, it'd take ->


700gram or less body weight
FF body size as close to Sony's APS-C A6000 as possible (yes, Canon has said they would like to "target" their DSLRs to the old AE-1 body size, which would be "close enough" for me - but I've seen NOTHING from Canon that leads me to believe they were serious when they said that)
Lens weights on par with Zeiss/Leica/Voightlander or even, *gasp* old manual focus film-camera era lenses, as well as smaller/lighter zooms
WiFi that connects directly to the 'net
In-camera apps that allow me to manage and then share images to social media sites directly
NFC that allows the camera to talk to my tablets so I can transfer images in the field and work on them in-situ
Sensor tech that matches Sony's dark area noise capabilities
Silent "global" electronic shutter
4k video

As for Sony's lens depth, to me it's more than deep enough. There are surprisingly many great AF optics to choose from in the focal lengths I use 95% of the time. For the other 5% I have a mirrored adapter and a Tamron 150-600mm. I don't care how many lenses Canon makes. I can only use very few of them to get the images I want. How many 50mm lenses does a person really need? Or how many 400mm lenses, for that matter? One of each is more than sufficient.

It seems to me that Canon believes their market research _proves_ they have nothing to worry about from mirrorless. That's fine. But it still saddens me from time to time that I had to let Canon go after 4 decades of using their equipment.


----------



## Maiaibing (Aug 14, 2015)

Random Orbits said:


> Maiaibing said:
> 
> 
> > ...if money is an issue you would have to have some very, very specific needs not to get the 6D instead of the 5DIII.
> ...



Since AF is better on the 6D in some respects and weaker in others it pretty much boils down to the dual card slots? I think most will say that giving 1.000$ extra to have dual cards reflects a very specific need for dual card slots. Which of course some people will have.


----------



## Random Orbits (Aug 14, 2015)

Maiaibing said:


> Random Orbits said:
> 
> 
> > Maiaibing said:
> ...



No, Servo AF on the 5DIII is much better than 6D. Spread is also better than 6D. 5DII also works at f/8. 6D goes to -3 instead of -2, which is a feature that I have lacked maybe 2 shots out of 30,000+. The AFs between the two cameras are not comparable. The 5DIII AF is more comparable to the 1DX than 6D, unless you're saying that the 1DX AF isn't any better than the 6D...


----------



## zim (Aug 14, 2015)

Zv said:


> zim said:
> 
> 
> > Zv said:
> ...



;D Yay +1


----------



## RGF (Aug 14, 2015)

benperrin said:


> RLPhoto said:
> 
> 
> > So, I'm probably going to purchase a A7RII but I'm still looking forward to the 5D4. If canon still puts a decent product, I could be swayed to hold off my purchase of the A7RII for native mount lenses/flashes.
> ...



I would like to see a tilt screen (at the very least) so when I am working on the ground.

Plus histogram in the viewfinder and dual pixels where you one set of pixels spills into the other to get 16+ steps of DR


----------



## sdsr (Aug 15, 2015)

dilbert said:


> Chuck Alaimo said:
> 
> 
> > ...
> ...



Right, esp. when combined with magnification in an EVF. If Canon could somehow combine these with IBIS in a FF camera, regardless of what else it could do, I would be more than a little interested (I don't care whether it qualifies as 5D4 or some such).


----------



## East Wind Photography (Aug 15, 2015)

Whatever they come up with it will likely be a whole lot more stable than the a7rii.

Stable 4k would be nice.


----------



## sanj (Aug 15, 2015)

RLPhoto said:


> So, I'm probably going to purchase a A7RII but I'm still looking forward to the 5D4. If canon still puts a decent product, I could be swayed to hold off my purchase of the A7RII for native mount lenses/flashes.
> 
> This is what I'd like to see.
> 
> ...



What does that mean pls?


----------



## StudentOfLight (Aug 15, 2015)

sanj said:


> RLPhoto said:
> 
> 
> > So, I'm probably going to purchase a A7RII but I'm still looking forward to the 5D4. If canon still puts a decent product, I could be swayed to hold off my purchase of the A7RII for native mount lenses/flashes.
> ...


My interpretation is:
1) Dynamic range - Maximum ratio of highlights to noise in captured image
2) Colour Accuracy - Fidelity of recording of reference colours under given light sources
3) Sharpness - Detail (e.g. IIRC, People complained that the 5D-III was able to resolve more detail than the D800, possible due to an excessively strong AA filter on the D800)


----------



## deleteme (Aug 15, 2015)

ChristopherMarkPerez said:


> As for Sony's lens depth, to me it's more than deep enough. There are surprisingly many great AF optics to choose from in the focal lengths I use 95% of the time.



Sony DOES have the lenses I would use most frequently (16-35, 24-70, 70-200) Unfortunately they fall short of Canon's offerings while still carrying premium pricing.

I like a lot of what Sony offers on paper but the proof is working in the field. So far we have no real reports from anyone who has worked in a professional capacity with the gear.
As for weight, Sony is light and a DSLR can be a lot smaller than the 5DkIII but AF lenses with IS that cover FF are just not in the cards. Leica and Voigtlander lenses were designed for film cameras and perform poorly on ML bodies at the shorter FLs. A tele centric design greatly increases the size but is necessary for good performance.

I would also note that the demand for ever better performance form lenses has given us the Otus and Sigma Art lines that are not known for compactness.


----------



## Drum (Aug 15, 2015)

For Me, in order of importance!!
1. ISO, ISO, ISO- as clean as possible as high as possible 
2. Better metering 
3. 1/250 sync with flashes- same as the older aps-c
4. 7-8 fps (can't honestly see it going higher because of 1D and 7D)
5. Any increase in MP would be welcome 
6. Continued/ better weather sealing so NO tilt screen and not interested in touchscreen 

Not really interested in Video so won't comment on those specs
I'm fine with size and weight


----------



## mkabi (Aug 15, 2015)

RGF said:


> benperrin said:
> 
> 
> > RLPhoto said:
> ...



People looking for tilt screens and/or swivel screens.
Look into getting a field monitor. Easier to lose a field monitor when you drop the camera than to replace a tilt/swivel screen on the camera.

Here this is perfect for those looking for a swivel: 
http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/840777-REG/Dot_Line_CS_SWIVI_SWIVI_External_Monitor_for.html

Advantages:
-larger screen
-peaking built in

Disadvantages:
-Camera becomes heavier
-May need more batteries. Some even use LP-E6 batteries.


----------



## sanj (Aug 16, 2015)

StudentOfLight said:



> sanj said:
> 
> 
> > RLPhoto said:
> ...



Thx..


----------



## rrcphoto (Aug 27, 2015)

RLPhoto said:


> So, I'm probably going to purchase a A7RII but I'm still looking forward to the 5D4. If canon still puts a decent product, I could be swayed to hold off my purchase of the A7RII for native mount lenses/flashes.
> 
> This is what I'd like to see.
> 
> ...



I would add that I would want one more thing:

1) replacable OVF/EVF or at the very least the ability to use the EVF-DC1 on the camera.


----------



## dak723 (Aug 29, 2015)

To me, the image quality of Canon is superior because of their color and tonal curves and processing. That is what separates the look of Canons compared to Sony and Nikon to me. Keep that look and I will continue to buy Canon.


----------



## IglooEater (Aug 29, 2015)

dak723 said:


> To me, the image quality of Canon is superior because of their color and tonal curves and processing. That is what separates the look of Canons compared to Sony and Nikon to me. Keep that look and I will continue to buy Canon.



I have to agree with you. It's an interesting thing- I did some portraits last week with a nikon guy and even given the same settings and processing, and similar lenses, we preferred the skin tones the canon was giving us. I don't have an explanation for this. Maybe the tonal curves as you say.


----------



## scyrene (Aug 30, 2015)

RLPhoto said:


> So, I'm probably going to purchase a A7RII but I'm still looking forward to the 5D4. If canon still puts a decent product, I could be swayed to hold off my purchase of the A7RII for native mount lenses/flashes.
> 
> This is what I'd like to see.
> 
> ...



...but your profile says 'gear doesn't matter' ???


----------



## RLPhoto (Aug 30, 2015)

scyrene said:


> RLPhoto said:
> 
> 
> > So, I'm probably going to purchase a A7RII but I'm still looking forward to the 5D4. If canon still puts a decent product, I could be swayed to hold off my purchase of the A7RII for native mount lenses/flashes.
> ...


But it'd make my job easier.


----------



## scyrene (Aug 30, 2015)

RLPhoto said:


> scyrene said:
> 
> 
> > ...but your profile says 'gear doesn't matter' ???
> ...



Touché


----------



## 3kramd5 (Aug 30, 2015)

sanj said:


> RLPhoto said:
> 
> 
> > So, I'm probably going to purchase a A7RII but I'm still looking forward to the 5D4. If canon still puts a decent product, I could be swayed to hold off my purchase of the A7RII for native mount lenses/flashes.
> ...



The new camera has to be smarter than the old.


----------



## Cheekysascha (Aug 30, 2015)

For me personally I'd love a 5D in the body of a 1DX so I could get that tiny bit better weather sealing and longer battery life that I already enjoy from using a battery grip.


----------



## michi (Aug 30, 2015)

I really wish they would split the whole video/photography business again. None of the people I know who are into photography shoot video. I don't want a compromised hybrid camera. Spend all the money and research on photography for one camera and video for the other. That's all, rant over.


----------



## scyrene (Aug 30, 2015)

michi said:


> I really wish they would split the whole video/photography business again. None of the people I know who are into photography shoot video. I don't want a compromised hybrid camera. Spend all the money and research on photography for one camera and video for the other. That's all, rant over.



Compromised how exactly?


----------



## scyrene (Aug 30, 2015)

ChristopherMarkPerez said:


> Well, Canon has already lost me over to Sony. To win me back, it'd take ->
> 
> 
> Lens weights on par with Zeiss/Leica/Voightlander or even, *gasp* old manual focus film-camera era lenses, as well as smaller/lighter zooms



We're talking about a camera BODY, not lenses. Incidentally, film-era lenses are generally optically inferior (and lack things like AF, IS, etc)*.

*I should qualify that - I'm thinking of pre-EF lenses I guess. Nonetheless I think it's still true that sharpness, aberrations, AF (especially speed and accuracy), and obviously IS are better/only present in digital-era lenses.


----------



## kirispupis (Aug 30, 2015)

I expect as a given that the 5D4 will have all the niceties recently added to the 7D2 and 5Ds. My real expectations are in dynamic range and high ISO. My hope is the new 1Dx2 has the following:

- Roughly 24MP
- +3 stops of DR (similar to what Canon is advertising with the C100 II)
- At least a stop better high ISO
- Some new AF

If this is the case, I expect the 5D4 to somewhat mirror the 1Dx2 but

- Somewhat higher MP (say 31)
- Similar DR, but a stop worse high ISO (so maybe similar to the current 6D)
- Similar AF, but less processing power, lower frame rate

Feature-wise the 5d3 is already a better camera than the a7r2. It has dual card support, weather handling, ergonomics, better high ISO, dual AF points mapped to separate buttons, etc. If they just up the MP a bit and improve the DR people will have to find something new to complain about.


----------



## michi (Aug 30, 2015)

scyrene said:


> michi said:
> 
> 
> > I really wish they would split the whole video/photography business again. None of the people I know who are into photography shoot video. I don't want a compromised hybrid camera. Spend all the money and research on photography for one camera and video for the other. That's all, rant over.
> ...



I'm talking in general. I wish they would put more research and money into the photography business. Build a better camera meant for photography only. Why do my menus and buttons on the camera have to have video options when I just don't need video. Instead of having 4K video options, make a better sensor with more dynamic range or less noise etc... They could split the lines, have the 5D line for photography and 5M for movies. Something like that.


----------



## entoman (Sep 5, 2015)

RLPhoto said:


> So, I'm probably going to purchase a A7RII but I'm still looking forward to the 5D4. If canon still puts a decent product, I could be swayed to hold off my purchase of the A7RII for native mount lenses/flashes.
> 
> This is what I'd like to see.
> 
> ...



For me, the most important things would be:

Noise-free, high dynamic range images at ISO 3200-6400.
More customisation options, i.e. all options assignable to all buttons.
Much quieter shutter with reduced mirror vibration.

Apart from that the existing 5DMkiii is pretty much perfect.


----------



## 3kramd5 (Sep 5, 2015)

entoman said:


> Noise-free, high dynamic range images at ISO 3200-6400.



On the plus side, you won't have to spend any money (noise free even at low ISO is impossible)


----------



## scyrene (Sep 5, 2015)

3kramd5 said:


> entoman said:
> 
> 
> > Noise-free, high dynamic range images at ISO 3200-6400.
> ...



Lol, you beat me to it!


----------



## RGF (Sep 5, 2015)

kirispupis said:


> I expect as a given that the 5D4 will have all the niceties recently added to the 7D2 and 5Ds. My real expectations are in dynamic range and high ISO. My hope is the new 1Dx2 has the following:
> 
> - Roughly 24MP
> - +3 stops of DR (similar to what Canon is advertising with the C100 II)
> ...



I would add at least 2 stops better high ISO
Same dual CF - if C-fast, at least compatible with CF cards
Larger buffer (though C-Fast may mitigate the need for this)
More flexibility assigning buttons. * and AF button on top right of the camera should have nearly unlimited options.
Multiple screen my menu options like the 7D M2
$6500 price tag (though this may be too optimistic)
Trade in program for old 1Dx (not going to happen)
First delivery to CPS members (through the dealer of their choice).


----------



## LetTheRightLensIn (Sep 6, 2015)

RLPhoto said:


> So, I'm probably going to purchase a A7RII but I'm still looking forward to the 5D4. If canon still puts a decent product, I could be swayed to hold off my purchase of the A7RII for native mount lenses/flashes.
> 
> This is what I'd like to see.
> 
> 1. 32mp or higher MP with improved IQ.



if IQ means better dynamic range
I'd even prefer 42MP even if it meant 7fps goes to 6fps FF RAW mode.



> 9. 4K Video with S-log of some sort.



And nice and oversampled like on the A7RII. if they went to 10bits then it would also make it a reason to get this instead even for pure video people although "11. RAW 1080P if possible" would be as well.


TBH, I don't expect them to deliver much of anything though other than for maybe the AF, fps and SNR. I bet they cripple video one way or another, maybe many ways and won't improve dynamic range or bump the MP up a lot, etc.
The only reason I'm waiting at all is is some huge expenses came in so A7RII would be tough just as this moment, but soon, going for that as an addition.


----------



## LetTheRightLensIn (Sep 6, 2015)

dak723 said:


> The A7R II is irrelevant. I would not consider it as competition to the Canon 5D4 for me personally. Not impressed with the Sony color and tone curves. Those are far more important than the extra DR which was not noticeable in any of the pics I took with some other A7 models. I like the look of the Canon pics. All I want is that Canon does not mess with that look in future models.



Tone curves have nothing to do with the linear hardware. (well, unless all you do is shoot in cam JPG)


----------



## LetTheRightLensIn (Sep 6, 2015)

michi said:


> I really wish they would split the whole video/photography business again. None of the people I know who are into photography shoot video. I don't want a compromised hybrid camera. Spend all the money and research on photography for one camera and video for the other. That's all, rant over.



The A7RII sensor can deliver both better video AND better stills (other than for a 15% less detail than 5DS) than else so I'm not sure there has to be a compromise.


----------



## RLPhoto (Sep 7, 2015)

dilbert said:


> LetTheRightLensIn said:
> 
> 
> > michi said:
> ...


Exactly. That is the threads main point, can canon step up now seeing what is possible in a small camera like the a7rii.


----------



## Quinein (Sep 17, 2015)

Très utile ce topic car je suis un novice.coque samsung galaxy s6 etui protection galaxy s6


----------



## zim (Sep 17, 2015)

Would 4K compromise the design of a DSLR?
Would heat output and power consumption requirements be substantially different? 
Would heat output and power consumption requirements change the r&d and production costs substantially?


----------



## 3kramd5 (Sep 17, 2015)

LetTheRightLensIn said:


> dak723 said:
> 
> 
> > The A7R II is irrelevant. I would not consider it as competition to the Canon 5D4 for me personally. Not impressed with the Sony color and tone curves. Those are far more important than the extra DR which was not noticeable in any of the pics I took with some other A7 models. I like the look of the Canon pics. All I want is that Canon does not mess with that look in future models.
> ...



Any suggestions for getting pure linear data from an A7? The current raw format use non-linear encoding.


----------



## RLPhoto (Sep 18, 2015)

zim said:


> Would 4K compromise the design of a DSLR?
> Would heat output and power consumption requirements be substantially different?
> Would heat output and power consumption requirements change the r&d and production costs substantially?


1. Probably not. The a7r is pretty small to fit it in.
2. Surely. The A7RII chugs battery life.
3. Canon would have to make improvements and the prices will rise.


----------



## 3kramd5 (Sep 18, 2015)

RLPhoto said:


> 2. Surely. The A7RII chugs battery life.



It chugs batteries even using it for stills and keeping the monitor off.

I still wish they made it DSLR-sized and filled in the additional space with battery (even a non-removable one that needs to be charged via the adapter).


----------



## jrista (Sep 18, 2015)

I would be happy with the following myself, given my use cases and needs for the camera:

1) 8fps frame rate
2) 61 | 65 point all cross type AF
3) 28mp sensor (not looking for a huge resolution increase, just a reasonable one)
4) At least one stop better high ISO performance 

I would be ecstatic if it also got this:

5) Two stops higher DR at ISO 100
6) Full 4k output

I would be flabbergasted if it also got the layered sensor technology. Would love that. Doubting Canon will employ that technology yet.


----------



## docsmith (Sep 18, 2015)

jrista said:


> I would be happy with the following myself, given my use cases and needs for the camera:
> 
> 1) 8fps frame rate
> 2) 61 | 65 point all cross type AF
> ...



Pretty close to my own list. Add in metering attached to AF point similar to current 1DX. Canon also seems to be cleaning up pattern noise at low ISO (especially shadows) on the 7DII and 5Ds/r, that needs to carry forward to the 5DIV. 

I am not personally interested in 4K output, but understand others are, just not on my list..


----------



## rs (Sep 18, 2015)

RLPhoto said:


> zim said:
> 
> 
> > Would 4K compromise the design of a DSLR?
> ...



Canon are much more reserved and thoughtful about their products than Sony, hence Sony's quick adoption of cameras 4k video in cameras which overheat and the first iteration which can't even record it internally, and Canon staying clear of it in low priced equipment until the technology matures enough for large sensor 4k video to work without additional cooling. 

Of course Canon got 4k recording to market in 2012 with the sensor cooled 1D C. It wasn't before 2014 that Sony bought 4k to the DSLR/ILC category with the A7S, complete with an overheating sensor and external recording. Panasonic and Samsung also joined the party in 2014.


----------



## GuyNamedLindsey (Sep 19, 2015)

michi said:


> I really wish they would split the whole video/photography business again. None of the people I know who are into photography shoot video. I don't want a compromised hybrid camera. Spend all the money and research on photography for one camera and video for the other. That's all, rant over.



I agree, I'd like a DSLR body for video without any of the photo options. If it had to have photo they could keep it exactly the same as the 5Diii and I'd be stoked.

Give me:
-Full Frame
-120fps/4k
-ND filters
-10 bit 4:2:2 hdmi and/or SDI out
-Headphone out
-2 XLR inputs / Reference audio
-Swivel screen (if removing all the buttons and making it a touch screen made it lighter fine.. otherwise, meh)
-Recording time limited by memory card only
-2 CF or 2 SD (doesn't really matter to me)
-LP-E6 X2 storage
-More DR
-Dual Pixel AF
-RAW recording
-7000 ISO video that doesn't need a denoiser
-Weigh no more than 3lbs and it could be shaped like a shoe for all I care

I'd happily hand over 5-6K for all of that.


----------



## privatebydesign (Sep 19, 2015)

_"After the A7RII, What does the 5D4/X need to have?"_

An EF mount.


----------



## pedro (Sep 19, 2015)

a 12 MP brother to do low light somewhere near the 2,26 MP aurora beast...!


----------



## rs (Sep 19, 2015)

michi said:


> I really wish they would split the whole video/photography business again. None of the people I know who are into photography shoot video. I don't want a compromised hybrid camera. Spend all the money and research on photography for one camera and video for the other. That's all, rant over.



Most of the video features built into the Canon DSLR's have no negative effect on photography. The way its implemented in camera usually requires features such as faster processing, faster storage, faster sensor read out and bigger battery capacities. I can't see those features as being negative for stills photography. 

Adding features such as bulky XLR inputs, strong OLPF suited for 1080p video, or incurring the additional sales tax by breaking the 30 min video limit do detract from a stills camera. But fortunately Canon haven't added any of these to their DSLR's.


----------



## unfocused (Sep 19, 2015)

privatebydesign said:


> _"After the A7RII, What does the 5D4/X need to have?"_
> 
> An EF mount.



Exactly. I really could not care less what features Sony's camera of the week happens to have. I want the 5DIV to build on the many already impressive advancements contained in recent camera releases from Canon.


----------



## that1guyy (Sep 19, 2015)

A lot of nonsense dream expectations in this thread. Get a reality check.


----------



## alliumnsk (Sep 23, 2015)

3kramd5 said:


> Any suggestions for getting pure linear data from an A7? The current raw format use non-linear encoding.


Lightroom, dxo, Silkypix, Aperture, RawTherapee, dcraw, etc.
Yes sony ARW2 format uses non-linear encoding but pretty much everyone who cares knows the encoding being used and how to convert data back to linear.


----------

